# Video from my first CDI



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

This last weekend I rode in my first CDI (International Dressage Competition). Here's the video of our PSG which we somehow managed to win!! The rest are on my YouTube channel - DressageLeggy.
Thanks for watching!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That was SO MUCH FUN TO WATCH!!!!!!

You and Rowan did amazing   Well done!


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

Anebel and Rowan for 2016 Olympics


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome, spectacular! Well done and thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Those flying lead changes looked terrific! Horse looked very relaxed throughout - it was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow! Honestly, I haven't watched such a nice dressage test in a long time. MInd you I don't browse them often, but you guys really looked great! You have an amazing horse and I loved watching you! It all seemed so effortless. Nice job!


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome!  You and your horse make a lovely team


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys just keep getting better. Congrats!


----------



## Freddy (May 2, 2011)

Glad I finally got to see the video. You guys did awesome!!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! I rode an older dressage horse once. He was VERY bouncy. His trot had so much suspension I felt like I was getting thrown out of the saddle when I did a rising trot. He was a big Friesian... how do you develop a seat like that where you can sit that floaty trot? You are a very effective and talented rider.  Great video.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Anebel! Rowan is such a lovely horse. I couldn't even remember that test no less ride it!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Equilove said:


> how do you develop a seat like that where you can sit that floaty trot?


Well it's been a combination of things for me...
Lots of sweaty breeches, paying a few different coaches a small fortune and Robert Dover yelling at me once. I didn't want to see what would happen if he had to yell at me twice.

And thanks everyone! It was so cool to ride in a CDI!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

anabel, 

I can't wait to watch this when I get home! (No YouTube viewing at work. ) 

Congrats on your first win at this level!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice. And you don't even keep him in training year around. You haul to a trainer for lessons don't you?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Very nice. And you don't even keep him in training year around. You haul to a trainer for lessons don't you?


He is in training year round, with me. 
I haul to my coach for lessons as often as I can, mostly to teach me how to ride and train better, not to teach the horse. If I am sitting well he can do anything I ask of him or teach him.

Thanks maura and FP it is really a lot of fun haha!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely test. 

I can believe how complex and difficult the PSG test is. Yikes!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

lovely test.

Equilove, i find the warmblood big trot easier to sit than the ponyish action of the smaller breeds. I can sit warmbllod trots (well most of them) I could not sit on my connemaras trot or on the friesian we had on the last yard!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

You are extremely talented...while I am NOT in even pre-pre-training to ride dressage, my trainer is a very experienced dressage rider, (& I ride with her in the hope that my hunt/jump/endurance work which I wish to someday get back to, will be positively influenced by learning the communication techniques forged between human and horse in Dressage...I feel the knowledge base is terribly important!!) who trained under a highly known dressage trainer in Chicago (I'll research her name as I cannot remember names for all the money in the world!) from age 15 through 35! She has an extremely complete base of dressage knowledge (her mother was a well-respected rider in the field as well, & from what Holly has told me, demanded a constant STRIVING for perfection, stating,"you either ride well our you do not ride"...she was a very talented, tough cookie...she recently passed, sadly.

Anyhow, Holly LOVES watching greatly ridden tests, and I'm definitely going to share yours with her when I have my lesson Tues evening!

I think you both look beautiful in the test and it is NO SURPRISE you won. :0)

Congratulations!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chamalo (Jul 18, 2011)

The only word I say when I watch your video is: AWESOME!


----------

